# Entrada monofasica salida trifasica



## renzo1589 (Jun 2, 2012)

Buenas amigos del foro tengo una consulta . Tengo un variador entrada monofasica y salida trifasica .  El motor consume 9a en cada linea pero lo que quiero saber como se calcula la corriente en  en la entrada monofasica ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2012)

Consume 9A ¿ Con que tensión ?
¿ Tensión de entrada ?

Una estimación grosera es calcular la potencia consumida con los V y A de salida, esto lo multiplicas por 3 faces.
Con este dato haces el cálculo de la potencia consumida con los V de entrada.
A este valor de corriente le sumas un valor en concepto de pérdidas por rendimiento de un 30% debidas al propio inversor.

Todo esto tampoco te va a decir mucho, ya que el motor en el arranque puede consumir unas 7 veces la corriente nominal, y está también será tomada de tu línea de entrada.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2012)

Estaría bueno tener más datos pero viendo que no los tenemos...

Conectá tu motor y coloca un amperímetro industrial a la entrada de 220v monofasico del variador y listo!


----------



## fjimenezb (Jun 3, 2012)

Debes tener en cuenta tambien la potencia consumida por el variador y la potencia reactiva del motor. Tengo entendido que los motores controlados por variador tienen mas torque a menos revoluciones y por lo tanto la potencia es la misma. En cambio un motor arrancado sin variador tiene al rededor de 7 veces mas corriente con el mismo voltaje o sea 7 veces mas potencia (no necesariamente mecanica).


----------



## Scooter (Jun 3, 2012)

Lo mas sencillo es lo que ha comentado DJ draco, otra opción es que la potencia consumida será la de salida mas la perdida en el variador, y esta última se puede estimar con cierta aproximación leyendo el manual


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 3, 2012)

Lo primero que debes saber es si tu motor trifasico tiene una placa de características. Si es asi, en ella figuran los datos del motor que necesitas para dimensionar el variador y luego las protecciones aguas arriba de este.. 
Para utilizar un motor trifasico con un variador monofasico, debes asegurarte que su tensión de placa dice 220-380. 
Esta es la tension de bobina o triangulo y la de estrella. 
La tension de bobina debe coincidir con la de salida del variador. Si la alimentacion del variador es de 220 vca nunca podrá sacar mas que este valor por lo que tu motor va en triangulo conectado al variador. 
Ahora sigue el variador: debe tener la corriente de salida igual o superior a la de placa del motor para la conexion en triangulo (220). 
Si la correinte es de 9 amperes por fase, conectado en triángulo, entonces tenemos un motor de 2.2 kw.
Lo que sigue es conseguir un variador de por lo menos 2.2 kw (esto depende de la aplicacion y velocidad del motor, si es de 1420 rpm entonces va uno de 2.2 kw con alimentacion monofasica).
Bueno, aca la variedad en el marcado es abrumadora. Marcas, procedencias, fabricantes, etc. etc. 
Tomemos uno por ejemplo:
*ATV31 para 2.2 kw y alimentacion entre 200 y 240 vca, tenemos un consumo de linea entre 18 y 21 amperes.*
Luego siguen las protecciones, un guardamotor en la entrada de alimentacion, puede ser resistencia de frenado depende la aplicacion, inductancia de linea para suprimir armonicos a la red o inductancia de motor para mejorar armonicos en el motor, etc. etc..

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## renzo1589 (Jun 7, 2012)

Es en 220 vac . Perdon por olvidarme este detalle .



PERO EN SI AUNQUE TENGA UN VARIADOR MONOFASICO  CON SALIDA TRIFASICA  EL CONSUMO SERA MAYOR QUE UN VARIADOR NETAMENTE TRIFASICO . ( EN UNO MONOFASICO EL CONSUMO AUMENTARIA EN UN 30% MAS QUE UN TRIFASICO) .

MIREN TENGO UNOS EQUIPOS DE BOMBEO QUE SON INVERTER DE PRESION CONSTANTE .Y TENGO ALGUNOS MODELOS DESDE 1 HP HASTA 3 HP  EN MONOFASICO( SALIDA TRIFASICA) . TAMBIEN LOS TENGO EN TRIFASICO ,QUISIERA SABER SI ES MAS RENTABLE TRAER LOS MONOFASICOS ( BAJO precio) NADA MAS .PERO A LA LARGA  EN EL CONSUMO SALE MAS QUE UNO TRIFASICO.

TODOS LOS EQUIPOS SON EN 220VAC


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Consume 9A ¿ Con que tensión ?
> ¿ Tensión de entrada ?
> 
> Una estimación grosera es calcular la potencia consumida con los V y A de salida, esto lo multiplicas por 3 faces.
> ...



Hola Fogonazo, bueno si el motor es accionado por variador, dificilmente el motor consuma 7 veces su nominal, pues el variador posee limitaciones logrando un arranque no tan abrupto como lo es cuando arranca directo, peero dependera de las configuraciones que se hayan hecho, es decir, tiempo de rampa aceleracion, limite de corriente, etc.





fjimenezb dijo:


> Debes tener en cuenta tambien la potencia consumida por el variador y la potencia reactiva del motor. Tengo entendido que los motores controlados por variador tienen mas torque a menos revoluciones y por lo tanto la potencia es la misma. En cambio un motor arrancado sin variador tiene al rededor de 7 veces mas corriente con el mismo voltaje o sea 7 veces mas potencia (no necesariamente mecanica).



Amigo, lo que comentas  solo sucede en el arranque cuando un motor alcanza su mayor par. Cuando el mismo alcanza el regimen la corriente se aprox. a la nominal (segun la carga obvio) pero disminuye el par.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 7, 2012)

renzo1589 dijo:


> Es en 220 vac . Perdon por olvidarme este detalle .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo como sugerencia, deberías editar el mensaje y pasarlo a minúsculas, así como está no cumple reglas del foro y te van a moderar seguro. 

Respecto del consumo de energía no va a consumir uno monofásico mas que uno trifásico. El consumo dependerá en ambos casos del consumo del accionamiento mas las perdidas del variador (eficiencia).
Por supuesto que la corriente en una variador trifásico será menor que uno monofásico. La tensión es mayor y por ende si la potencia se mantiene la corriente debe disminuir (en general). 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------

